# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  αποδικωποιητης mpeg4 twin tunner.

## hliasant

Καλησπερα, ψαχνω εναν αποδικωδικοποιητη ωστε να μπορω να προγραματιζω εγγραφη και οι αλλοι σπιτι να μπορουν να δουν οποιο καναλι θελουν.

απο μια γρηγορη ματια στο internet βρηκα τον : XORO HRT 8300 DVB-T TWIN TUNER. Mιας και δεν εχω ιδεα ποσο καλος ειναι, εχετε καμια συμβουλη? η καποιο αλλο μοντελο δοκιμασμενο? επισης οι twin tuner θελουν κατι διαφορετικο στη συνδεσιμοτητα απο τον απλο hd mpeg4 που εχω τωρα?

----------


## fuzz

παιζει και αυτος *Bitmore DTV250 Twin Tuner*

----------


## hliasant

ευχαριστω φιλε μου, απο οτι ειδα ο *Bitmore DTV250 Twin Tuner* δεν ειναι full HD, ψαχνω κατι να υποστιριζει 1080p. 
γνωριζει καποιος κατι για τη 2η ερωτηση μου, ο twin tuner χρειαζεται καποιο επιπλεον καλωδιο απο τι κεραια? η ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο οπως με τον απλο?

----------


## alefgr

Μόνο μία σύνδεση κεραίας υπάρχει και για τους δύο δέκτες. Έχω τον Xoro 8300. Όσο για το πόσο καλός είναι … ένα θα σου πω. Κινεζιά και ποιότητα δεν πάνε μαζί…

Το firmware των Γερμανών έχει αρκετά bugs που ποτέ δεν μπήκαν στον κόπο να τα διορθώσουν. Είναι πολλά τα προβλήματά του και οι ελλείψεις του αλλά το ποιο μεγάλο του πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να του έχεις εμπιστοσύνη στις εγγραφές. Μου έχουν τύχη δύο περιπτώσεις να μην κάνει εγγραφή σε καθημερινή προγραμματισμένη εγγραφή και την επόμενη ημέρα να γράψει κανονικά.

----------

